# Deister Trails Wo?



## Jannik90 (26. Februar 2014)

Hey,

Also ich wollte nächsten Monat mal in den Deister und wollte mal Fragen ob mir hier jemand erklären könnte wo die Trails im Deister sind. Komme aus Schaumburg und langsam hab ich mir mein Gebiet hier überguckt und wollte mal das Umland erkunden.

Danke...


----------



## Surtre (26. Februar 2014)

Hier verabreden und sich die Trails zeigen lassen. 
Bis auf die beiden offiziellen Wege (Ü30 und Ladies Only) sollte es keine Anfahrtsbeschreibungen zum Traileinstieg geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jannik90 (26. Februar 2014)

Jawoll da gebe ich dir recht... werde mich da mal direkt drüm kümmern danke


----------



## Mountainbiker85 (11. Juni 2015)

Moin,

Reicht für die ü30 Strecke ein allmountain? Ist ein scott genius 30 BJ 2010.

Ist ein Carbon Rahmen. Sollte aber doch für kleine Sprünge bis max. 1 Meter reichen?


Gruß 

Mountainbiker85


----------



## Mountainbiker85 (11. Juni 2015)

Moin,

Reicht für die ü30 Strecke ein allmountain? Ist ein scott genius 30 BJ 2010.

Ist ein Carbon Rahmen. Sollte aber doch für kleine Sprünge bis max. 1 Meter reichen?


Gruß 

Mountainbiker85


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. Juni 2015)

Mountainbiker85 schrieb:


> Moin,
> Reicht für die ü30 Strecke ein allmountain? Ist ein scott genius 30 BJ 2010.
> Ist ein Carbon Rahmen. Sollte aber doch für kleine Sprünge bis max. 1 Meter reichen?
> Gruß
> Mountainbiker85


 
Zur Anreise: WWW.deisterfreun.de anschauen
https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=zvFzopMk5MSU.kATGAhqndASM

Für den Ü30 und auch den Ladies Only ist erstmal jedes Rad geeignet.
Je mehr Federweg desto schneller könnt Ihr unterwegs sein.

Alle Sprünge lassen sich umfahren.
Wichtig ist aber, den Trail nicht blind beim ersten Anlauf mit Vollgas zu nehmen.
Ein paar Schmankerl und Anforderungen gibt es schon für jeden 

Viel Spaß


----------



## Mountainbiker85 (11. Juni 2015)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Zur Anreise: WWW.deisterfreun.de anschauen
> https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=zvFzopMk5MSU.kATGAhqndASM
> 
> Für den Ü30 und auch den Ladies Only ist erstmal jedes Rad geeignet.
> ...



Ok. Dankeschön für deine Auskunft. ;-)

Gruß 

Mountainbiker85


----------

